# Hello all.



## 1290lewis (Jul 13, 2009)

I have just recently purchased a '53 plate 180hp TT. 84,000 miles. Full history and one owner. Immaculate condition. After 4 days oil can appears on dashboard. Oil level is fine. Stop car and ring garage I bought it from and they arrange pick up. I here from some friends the oil pick up as a tendancy to "sludge up" and this affects oil pressure. Car was rattling slightly like tappets rattling for a minute before we switched it off.

Is this OK or have I bought a nail?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not much help with the MK1 but I will still welcome you to the forum


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi mate repost this in the Mk 1 section, you'll get a better response. What colour was the oil can light?

Welcome to TT ownership, Stu. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

If it's a flashing oil can it's oil pressure...

My '96 A4 1.8T sport had a complete seizure when the oil pressure just vanished. Don't drive your TT, get it fixed - now!

Best car I ever I've owned ended up in a scrappy cos I was stupid, don't let it happen to you. Oil pressure affects turbos, so spot the possible weak link.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

